# Gruppenrichtlinienclient verweigert Zugriff, Anmeldung nicht möglich



## ricoroci (5. Oktober 2016)

*Gruppenrichtlinienclient verweigert Zugriff, Anmeldung nicht möglich*

Servus PCGH'ler,

Seit dem ich Simplify3D mehrmals installiert aber auf Grund von nicht funktionieren wieder deinstalliert habe, kam bei dem dritten oder vierten Neustart der Anmeldefehler;

Sprich ich starte den PC, werde normalerweise automatisch angemeldet, diesmal jedoch kommt die Meldung dass mir der Zugriff auf den Gruppenrichtlinienclient verweigert wurde, und ich jetzt abgemeldet werde.

_*Also die Fehlermeldung beim Versuch mich anzumelden am Log on Screen lautet genau:

*_*Die Anmeldung des Dienstes Gruppenrichtlinienclient ist fehlgeschlagen
*
Im abgesicherten Modus kann ich starten.

Hat jemand einen Tipp?

Grüßle aus Nürnberg


----------



## lunaticx (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Gruppenrichtlinienclient verweigert Zugriff, Anmeldung nicht möglich*

Huhu,

welches Betriebssystem ?

Automatische Anmeldung erfolgt für welchen Account ?
Adminaccount aktiv und Passwort bekannt ? Klappt die Anmeldung damit ?


----------



## ricoroci (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Gruppenrichtlinienclient verweigert Zugriff, Anmeldung nicht möglich*

über meinen lokalen Administrator Account, kein passwort festgelegt.

Ist der einzige Account auf dem Rechner, im abgesicherten Modus, startet er ganz normal mit dem Konto.

OS ist Windows 7, ganz vergessen 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## lunaticx (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Gruppenrichtlinienclient verweigert Zugriff, Anmeldung nicht möglich*

Also wenn ich das richtig sehe ... 
Ein Problem ... viele Lösungsansätze 

Wiederherstellungspunkt versucht oder nicht möglich ?
Mal für den Admin ein Kennwort gesetzt ?
In den Diensten geprüft ob der Gruppenrichtliniendienst gestartet ist / werden kann ?

Die Anmeldung des Dienstes Gruppenrichtlinienclient ist fehlgeschlagen - ComputerBase Forum
Wobei ich beim hinzufügen von ext. Regkeys vorsichtig wäre ...


----------



## ricoroci (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Gruppenrichtlinienclient verweigert Zugriff, Anmeldung nicht möglich*



lunaticx schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das richtig sehe ...
> Ein Problem ... viele Lösungsansätze
> 
> Wiederherstellungspunkt versucht oder nicht möglich ?
> ...




Ist nicht möglich, nur einer nach der Installation vorhanden, Fehler bleibt.
Jap, habe ich probiert.

Also die Fehlermeldung beim Versuch mich anzumelden am Log on Screen lautet genau:

*Die Anmeldung des Dienstes Gruppenrichtlinienclient ist fehlgeschlagen*


Das habe ich auch probiert, ändert leider nichts.
Es wurden durch CCleaner die AppData gelöscht, kann das damit zusammen hängen?


Habe auch ein zweites Lokales Konto eingerichtet, damit kann ich problemlos starten...


----------



## lunaticx (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Gruppenrichtlinienclient verweigert Zugriff, Anmeldung nicht möglich*

Sieht danach aus als wäre was mit dem Windowsprofil nicht mehr ganz so in der Reihe ... 

Die Anmeldung des Dienstes Gruppenrichtlinienclient ist fehlgeschlagen
Benutzer kann sich nicht anmelden - Die Anmeldung des Dienstes Gruppenrichtlinienclient ist fehlgeschlagen - administrator.de

Da hilft wohl nur:
Profilordner umbennen
Regkey vom Profil löschen 

und dann nochmal mit einer Anmeldung versuchen.

Dabei himmelst du halt alle Einstellungen etc.


----------

